# Surgical coding from home Newport Bch,CA



## gbkinney@sbcglobal.net (May 6, 2008)

Looking for surgical coding to be done at home.  Fifteen years of surgical coding and management in University setting.  Email - gbkinney@sbcglobal.net


----------

